# Happy Birthday Marines



## The Salty Dangler (Jul 29, 2004)

I want to wish all you hard charging Leathernecks out there a Happy 229th Birthday!

Keep fighting the good fight, your efforts are greatly appreciated.

Birthday message from the Commandant:
*http://www.usmc.mil/comrel/120day.nsf/cmcmessage04.pdf*

Semper Fi


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

A stirring Birthday message to the Marines by _M.W. Hardee, General, U.S. Marine Corps.
_Reading it certainly is spirit-lifting!
Thanks The Salty Dangler


----------

